# Rescue, New Today, Confo Please!



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

She looks like Arab to me too. I am not going to critique her as I find the picture out of whack for me. Overall, I like her.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd say she's an arab. Holy sharkfin withers, Batman! lol She also has a very mischievous face.

As for her conformation...

It's hard to tell 'cuz she's not squared-up in most of the pics, but it looks like she toes out in the front and is seriously cow-hocked (or maybe just toes out a lot?) in the back. She might be a little sickle-hocked. It's hard to tell 'cuz she's not standing square. 

As far as colors go...hunter might be nice on her. I actually kind of like the aqua that her halter is on her, though.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

If you scroll through the pictures, there are several. Maybe that will help?
I am no pro on crits, but nothing pops out very bad to me minus her cow hocked leggys.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes, her topline and hind needs a lot of work.
With groceries and muscles, she will look better.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

She is splayed out in most of the pics. She is only 2, she has a lot of growing to do yet. She is a cute little mare, I would own her.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

waresbear said:


> She is splayed out in most of the pics. She is only 2, she has a lot of growing to do yet. She is a cute little mare, I would own her.


Will growing and filling out help the splaying problem?
Or is that just her stature? Can it be corrected?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I think waresbear is referring to the fact that she's not squared up and is all splayed out (her feet are in all different places/angles, not standing "nice and pretty" with her feet even with each other, front and back).


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Do you have the name of the owner that supposedly has her papers? If so, you may be able to get them. Or do you have names of sire and dam?


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

grayshell38 said:


> Do you have the name of the owner that supposedly has her papers? If so, you may be able to get them. Or do you have names of sire and dam?


I am going to push for answers, but the people I got her from do not know much of horses at all. I just got her out of her situation,


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

IN the other photos she does not read as cow hocked, which was my first impression. Actually, her conformation isn't bad. The withers are tall, but once muscled will look less so, and in all honesty, many Arabs are so mutton withered that getting a saddle fitted such that it'll NOT roll is a challenge. 

Her neck has a good lenght, shoulder slope is good. She looks the tiniest bit back at the knee, but her canon bones are on the short side, both fore and aft.

I think she will be the proverbial ugly duckling into a swan.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> IN the other photos she does not read as cow hocked, which was my first impression. Actually, her conformation isn't bad. The withers are tall, but once muscled will look less so, and in all honesty, many Arabs are so mutton withered that getting a saddle fitted such that it'll NOT roll is a challenge.
> 
> Her neck has a good lenght, shoulder slope is good. She looks the tiniest bit back at the knee, but her canon bones are on the short side, both fore and aft.
> 
> I think she will be the proverbial ugly duckling into a swan.


Yes, I cannot wait to watch her transform.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Definitely Arabian, and most likely purebred.

Since she's only 2 y/o, she has a lot of growing up and filling out to do, but nothing besides her narrow chest jumps out at me. A lot of Arabs are narrow chested, especially as youngsters, so it's certainly not a cause for alarm.

As you already stated, her topline and hind need some work, but that's easily fixed.

She has a lovely, expressive eye, and I believe she's going to grow into herself quite nicely. How tall is she now?

As far as colors, I love royal blue and hunter green on chestnuts. Even yellow looks good.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

I measured her height and weight today ...
14.1 on the button, and 900 lbs.

I played with her and lunged her for the first time. She was like, WHAT?! It was too funny ... but she calmed down and did really well. Remember, as of yesterday she was practically untouched.

I will post the video.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

I also sacked her out with the weight tape and rope, she was freaking out.
Yesterday she was running away from people, today she was walking across the pasture to greet us.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I really like this horse! She has the look of real potential. Endurance anyone?


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you! I already adore her XD I am not sure what direction we will go in yet!


----------

